# Updated my mac and lost my dashboard icon



## Oris Borloff (Sep 29, 2020)

A few days ago I updated my mac mini to the Catalina OS.  When the update first came out I tried a few times and after each time being met with a failure I gave up on it and finally forgot about it.  

Last week after installing a routine update it started running sluggish.  I cleared out some stuff and it was running better, but still sluggish.  I thought I'd try installing the OS update and this time it actually worked.  The only thing I lost was my scanner, no longer supported by the manufacturer for 64 bit.  I'm fairly certain the dashboard icon or widget was still in the dock this morning.  Tonight it's gone.  

Did I just not notice it was missing after the OS update or could this be something else?  Any ideas?

 In case it isn't obvious, I'm pretty much a techno-peasant with this sort of thing.  

Thanks


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 30, 2020)

D'oh!! Found the answer.  

Still amazes*  me that I can put questions into searches and not find the answer, yet the next day I'll be able to once again think of how to rephrase it and then find what I'm looking for.   

* Actual sentiment is  annoys the crap out of ....


----------



## Devi (Sep 30, 2020)

So ... what was the solution?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2020)

Devi said:


> So ... what was the solution?



They remove things in updates from time to time.  ..  they felt  not enough people were using the dashboard feature.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Sep 30, 2020)

Devi said:


> So ... what was the solution?


Most of the features I used dashboard for are still available, though they're more cumbersome ( for me) to use.  The conversions can be done with the calculator and some of the other items there are free apps to take their places.  Haven't downloaded any of them yet as 90% of what I used it for was various conversions which is most everyday.
I'm going on 6 years with the mac mini and overall my experience is much better than with microsoft.  Much much better.


----------



## macgeek (Oct 3, 2020)

https://www.mac-forums.com/

these people can help if you ever have mac questions. one of my favorite mac sites.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 4, 2020)

macgeek said:


> https://www.mac-forums.com/
> 
> these people can help if you ever have mac questions. one of my favorite mac sites.


Thank you.  I'll check it out.

I still am befuddled by the fact I don't seem to be able to speak google when using search engines.  Then again, it may not be my fault it may be their algorithms that are the problem....( I'd like to think so, anyway)


----------

